# 1999 HS828 WAS . Looking for Auger gearbox support kit



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

In combing through the internet recently, I have come to understand there is a kit available that would allow me to add a center support to the auger gearbox of my HS828.

I found one diagram someplace that showed the brace as item #17, but the parts listing for the page only went to 16.

My understanding is that if I decide to do this, I'll need a different gearbox housing (with holes in the top for the brace) and the brace itself and then a few nuts and bolts to hold it in.

Does anyone know of this kit, or if I just need to get separate parts? The follow up question would be whether I could reuse most or all of the internal parts from the old gearbox. 

Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

boats sells that gearbox part for about 65 bucks. yes, i believe you can use the same parts. donyboy73 has a good video on you-tube on rebuilding that gearbox. he makes it look so easy.

i would change seals also since you are doing this. boats also sells that bracket. not sure if your housing has the holes for it on top of the bucket. my 828 does not.


----------



## pjw73nh (Jan 29, 2015)

Orangputeh, Thanks for the great information. Yes, Boats seems to have everything I need. 3 seals, bracket, case & bolts /nuts gonna be around $125. And yes, I did see Donyboy's video earlier today. That guy makes fantastic videos. 

So now the big question: I've had 17+ years of great performance and reliability with this machine, and I wouldn't consider the paces I've put this machine through easy paces. Not 11 feet of snow average annually, but we certainly hit that mark a few times during its lifetime. Do you think it's worth the $125 to retro fit the bracket? It's got me through 16 seasons, and so far (starting today) the only really worn part in the "snow train" is the impeller bearing. I have NOT disassembled the gearbox. No need to. Seems to turn ok, no noise, no play.

Thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The support bracket is a nice piece that helps premature bearing wear/failure BUT I dont think its worth spending the money. 

If I was you, I'd advise on keeping your eye out for a 928, you can sell yours afterwards (which I am sure you wouldnt have any issue doing so). The 928 will have an added horse for power and the support bracket, the rest of the machine is pretty much identical. If you find a newer machine, i think 2012+ you'll also have the taller handle bars.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I really don't think it is worth it either. sure you will see that gearbox bob a little without the bracket but I have never had a problem and my 828 is about 25 years old.

17 years is really not that old for a Honda. They will last almost forever if you keep them up. Several around here have sold for 1200-1400 dollars. I bought a used 5 year old hs928 for 500 from someone that was moving and it is in excellent condition ( in summer ) so the deals are out there.

I use the 828 as my main machine and for blowing other people's drives for money and keep the 928 for backup. the good thing about 828's is that around here you can get cheap doner machines for parts since people want to upgrade. plenty around.

change that impeller bearing , service the rest of the machine , lube and grease, change oil , adjust stuff , especially the scraper plate and shoes to protect the bottom of the bucket, change plug maybe, and put some fresh gas treated with stabil and seafoam and you will be good for quite awhile.


----------



## Tommy's SHO (Sep 11, 2019)

pjw73nh said:


> In combing through the internet recently, I have come to understand there is a kit available that would allow me to add a center support to the auger gearbox of my HS828.
> 
> I found one diagram someplace that showed the brace as item #17, but the parts listing for the page only went to 16.
> 
> ...


Honda Snow Blower Parts HS828K1 TA-B VIN# SZAK-2100001 TO SZAK-2119999 OEM Parts Diagram for AUGER TRANSMISSION | Boats.net 

Number 17 is there...


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I made one on my old 828 and it was like a couple bucks for the aluminum strapping that was 1" wide x1/4" works like a hot dam, very easy to make and mount.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

posts 6 and 7
do both of you see that you answered a dead thread from 3 years ago ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> posts 6 and 7
> do both of you see that you answered a dead thread from 3 years ago ?


zombie threads..........they never die. people get these from bottom of page "recommended reading "


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Neat TSB that Honda came out with back in the day, I remember Robert mentioning it at some point. I recently bought an HS828W that had the support bracket and upgraded transmission gearbox. In the pictures that the owner sent me I noticed it and was trying to figure out why this 828 has the bracket as they usually dont and the brackets are found in the 928s etc. Oddly enough the owner showed me paperwork of all the maintenance that had been performed on the unit over the years and there indeed was a slip for the TSB service receipt from early 2000s for the bracket and auger transmission case. 

I know this is an old thread and as I initially mentioned, you dont need the bracket as the machine works just fine without it but the bracket does help supporting the augers and would yield in a longer lifespan for the impeller bearing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Neat TSB that Honda came out with back in the day, I remember Robert mentioning it at some point. I recently bought an HS828W that had the support bracket and upgraded transmission gearbox. In the pictures that the owner sent me I noticed it and was trying to figure out why this 828 has the bracket as they usually dont and the brackets are found in the 928s etc. Oddly enough the owner showed me paperwork of all the maintenance that had been performed on the unit over the years and there indeed was a slip for the TSB service receipt from early 2000s for the bracket and auger transmission case.
> 
> I know this is an old thread and as I initially mentioned, you dont need the bracket as the machine works just fine without it but the bracket does help supporting the augers and would yield in a longer lifespan for the impeller bearing.


Many ol time Honda techs have told me you are better off without the bracket. I understand bearing wear. But the gearbox takes too much force if the augers get jammed up quickly from a rock, wood , chunk of ice , etc. The gearboxes cracked frequently , usually on top and oil will all come out. That repair is about $300 or so USD to rebuild etc.

I leave them off now except the 1132.


----------

